# Can you learn piano online?



## ysover

Hi
So I came across many sites that offer you easy and simple ways to learn to play piano online. I am not sure about these methods and was wondering from your experience if I should try them or not. right now I'm considering this website: http://bit.ly/2KJ5tf5.
please help me decide before I spend my money.
thank you


----------



## Mayerl

There is no "quick fix" to learning to ply the piano PROPERLY. Done the proper way it takes time, patience, diligence and plenty of practice. Save your money and just try working at it, and I speak as one who has been playing for almost 50 years. I am still learning and I hope I always will.


----------



## sevennotes

Yes why not!

You can learn piano online. there are many websites or videos available for learning piano online, but I would suggest getting an actual teacher. The teacher will help you motivated and keep you from giving up.


----------



## TapeMeasureTobias

It's _possible_, just not a great approach. I tried this for while, but I never was very committed and improved little.


----------



## flamencosketches

No, I believe you'd need a piano.


----------

